# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  BOSTON Top Pick?

## NHDiane

I'm considering a quick trip to Boston for a full day and night. I have my favorite hotels and/or restaurants to choose from but, I'm curious to hear from those familiar with the city just where your first choice would be to stay as well as have a "special" dinner that evening.  Any suggestions?

----------


## andynap

We have stayed at the Back Bay Hotel 2 times and love it. It's close to everything. They park my car and we take either public transport to the wharf or taxis. Special dinner at La Voile. Here is a link to our dinner last year
https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/threads/71493-La-Voile

----------


## rock13

I have stayed at Back Bay Hotel as well.  Reasonably priced, friendly staff, comfortable beds.  Walking distance to a lot of bars/restaurants, as well as the T (subway).  We loved Island Creek Oyster Bar, Neptune Oyster Bar and Coppa.

----------


## MIke R

I stay at a friends rental apartment in the a North End, but if I had to do a hotel it would be

Marriot Long Wharf....very nice and on the harbor and right in the middle of everywhere and everything..

The new Legals Harborside is pretty amazing...not the one by the Aquarium ( that I always go to ) but the one further south along the waterfront.....much more upscale

Union Oyster House is always a must for us....

La Voille is  very nice..but I would eat in the North End at Mamma Marias for a special occasion

http://www.mammamaria.com/

----------


## andynap

> I stay at a friends rental apartment in the a North End, but if I had to do a hotel it would be
> 
> Marriot Long Wharf....very nice and on the harbor and right in the middle of everywhere and everything..
> 
> The new Legals Harborside is pretty amazing...not the one by the Aquarium ( that I always go to ) but the one further south along the waterfront.....much more upscale
> 
> Union Oyster House is always a must for us....
> 
> La Voille is very nice..but I would eat in the North End at Mamma Marias for a special occasion
> ...



Make a reservation at either La Voile or Mamma Maria

BTW- how is the wharf in the middle of everything?? It's at the end of everything. Anyway she's going to be there one day and one night. So much for in the middle of anything.

----------


## MIke R

fanueil hall..north end...quincy market...waterfront area...all right there..I_ meant to say the middle of everything in that part of the city though_

----------


## JEK

I love the Boston Harbor Hotel on Rowes Wharf for the great views of the water.

http://bhh.com

04.jpg

----------


## MIke R

yeah thats a good one too

----------


## MIke R

we get a special deal for the Ritz when we go to the buyers retail shows there, and we ve done that a few times and thats nice and all, right by the park etc and Newbury St ...but we really prefer the waterfront section

----------


## andynap

There's more to do on the Back Bay.

----------


## MIke R

for you....

----------


## andynap

Of course and for my wife. I don't speak for you.

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks to those that chimed in...have not stayed at Back Bay but I'll take a look at that one should we decide to take this 24 hour break.  Also, never dined at LaVoile so will check that one out as well. LOVE the North End and almost always have dinner there so thought we might try another location that was new to us. Tough to make a choice when there are so many great places to dine and stay!

----------


## MIke R

top restos in North End ....

Mamma Marias
Piccolo Venezia
Giacomos
Artu

and you gotta go some for me to eat Italian food out at a resto

----------


## andynap

If you like eating with the people from the next table in your lap go to Giacomos. :uncomfortableness:

----------


## MIke R

yeah I had heard they ve gotten crowded..and they dont take reservations either...which is why we dont go very often but when we have during a quiet time, the meal was outstanding

----------


## andynap

It was our intention to go to Giacomo until I saw how crowded it was. If you had to go to the bathroom half the restaurant would have to get up. I found Mamma Maria by wandering around.

----------


## MIke R

> I found Mamma Maria by wandering around.




yeah love the little side street it is on...the apartment we stay in is right behind it

----------


## NHDiane

I miss Pat's Pushcart!  Anybody remember that gem??? The big dig put them out of business but it was my all-time favorite place.  talk about dining with someone on your lap....but it was worth it.

----------


## Jeanette

I just returned home from four nights in Boston. We had a perfect stay at Nine Zero, a Kimpton property. (I am a huge Kimpton fan.) The hotel is on Tremont a block from the Commons and the Park T stop. We were able to walk to the Back Bay, North End, Beacon Hill, South End and the harbor area from the hotel. I thought the location was as central as you could get.

We walked to the North End one night for dinner at Bicco with friends who live in the North End. It was very good, but not wow. We also dined at No. 9 Park in Beacon Hill which was wonderful, Erbaluce which I thought was fantastic and better than Bicco, we had brunch at Aquitaine in the South End which was very good, a casual breakfast at Tatte in Cambridge which was really delicious (we had the cream and thyme Shakshura) and enjoyed Catalyst in Cambridge (the tenderloin with foie gras butter was heavenly). We also had great lobsters and lobster sandwiches at a local hole in the wall in Cambridge called Alive and Kickin. Needless to say, we are eating lightly this week.

I also highly recommend Hammersley's Bistro - a Boston classic in the South End. Their roasted chicken was Julia Child's favorite and is fantastic. The Gaslight in the South End - same owners as Aquitaine - has a wonderful brunch.

----------


## amyb

Nice report, Jeanette. Boston and environs make for  a great dining destination.

----------


## sbhlvr

Nine Zero is a great location, as well as the Ritz. However, I too love the views from Boston Harbor Hotel and so many restos right on the water.

----------


## NHDiane

Thanks so much Jeanette...lots to consider here!  Glad you enjoyed your stay

----------


## Jeanette

You are welcome! We walked over to the theatre district one evening and saw the Fab Faux - a Beatles tribute band. I used the www.bostix.com site to find out what was playing in Boston when we were there. We went to Finale after the show for dessert and a nightcap and then walked through the Commons back to the hotel. Boston is a very special city. I hope your stay is as enjoyable as ours.

----------


## NHDiane

LOVE Finale!  Still not sure if this is happening...I have a husband who is a champion procrastinator!  I do enjoy Boston, just don't get there as often as you would think, living only an hour away.

----------


## MIke R

we try to do Boston once every three months or so...having access to a gorgeous apartment in the North End makes it pretty easy to pull off...its a great city as cities go considering I hate most cities

----------


## BBT

Prezza. Has one of the finest wine lists. Wonderful food

----------


## MIke R

> Prezza. Has one of the finest wine lists. Wonderful food




its been a while for us there - but yes..very good..and if you like that you will LOVE Mamma Maria

----------


## BBT

I know the owner so I stick with him.

----------


## MIke R

gotcha....

----------


## andynap

When we were at Momma Maria it was obvious that's where the college kids took their parents

----------


## MIke R

smart kids

----------


## andynap

Word gets around

----------


## MIke R

yep....we re in the North End in August to take Lena to Wicked...probably be hitting it up then....

----------


## BBT

Smart Lena

----------


## GramChop

http://www.thebostonyachthaven.com/

This was a delightful place to stay. Very B&Besque; quaint.  I enjoyed gentle water-lapping as I fell asleep. All else I remember was a melt-in-your-mouth cannoli somewhere in the North End. If I remember, I'll post.

----------


## Hawke

> http://www.thebostonyachthaven.com/
> 
> This was a delightful place to stay. Very B&Besque; quaint.  I enjoyed gentle water-lapping as I fell asleep. All else I remember was a melt-in-your-mouth cannoli somewhere in the North End. If I remember, I'll post.



Great suggestion.

----------

